# ZMartins journey to classic physique



## zmartin32 (Feb 13, 2019)

I am here to sweep Jin off his sweet and woo him. His heart has recently been broken by a young man and I am here to piece it back together.  

I’m 28 and not new to this training thing. Two years ago I fell off after divorce, custody, and child-support cases. Really threw me off emotionally and psychologically and I just didn’t feel like training or doing much of anything. I didn’t stop training altogether, but there was no consistency, and coupled with inadequate nutrition I lost a large amount of weight; just under 20 pounds.

I got back to training consistently and fixed my diet back in august of last year. At that time I was roughly 176, which is about average for what the males in my family weigh. I’m currently sitting at about 204, give or take a lb. (My height is about 5’10/11)

This is currently the heaviest I have ever been while also being relatively lean, I was mid 190’s before. The mass I lost came back relatively quick which was incredible for self-esteem because I don’t feel like I look so pathetic anymore. That being said, it seems like I have hit a wall. When I was in my 190’s before I couldn’t seem to gain quality weight, and now it looks like I have hit that again but at just a little heavier.

I work full-time, I’m in school, and have an energetic 3 year old so I do not have set days for lifting or rest. That being said, I still make it to the gym between 4-6 days a week. I do a 5 day split; Chest/Tris, Back/Bi’s, Shoulders/(sometimes Ab’s), Legs, Arms.

My diet is pretty clean, mostly chicken, brown rice, and broccoli. With the daily goal of 3,800 calories. I want to obviously gain weight, but I don’t see the point of just jamming garbage calories in and gaining a large amount of fat along with muscle. Especially since I have recently been considering trying to enter a physique comp next year.

Oh, and I've never done a cycle before.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 13, 2019)

I thought I said no clothes?


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 13, 2019)

I knew an under-roo pic was coming ...


----------



## snake (Feb 13, 2019)

You look great z32. Good genetics for this and you seem to not fear hard work.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 13, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> I am here to sweep Jin off his sweet and woo him. His heart has recently been broken by a young man and I am here to piece it back together.
> 
> I’m 28 and not new to this training thing. Two years ago I fell off after divorce, custody, and child-support cases. Really threw me off emotionally and psychologically and I just didn’t feel like training or doing much of anything. I didn’t stop training altogether, but there was no consistency, and coupled with inadequate nutrition I lost a large amount of weight; just under 20 pounds.
> 
> ...




Ever thought of entering Classic Physique, Frank Zane?


----------



## Hurt (Feb 13, 2019)

You’ve got a great physique for classic! Hopefully Jin takes you on!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2019)

jins been doing hand jobs or something?? All these twinks like him


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 13, 2019)

If you read this thread title and didn't have Journey playing in your head you are teh ghaze.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 13, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> If you read this thread title and didn't have Journey playing in your head you are teh ghaze.



All I can think about is the sopranos finale


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 13, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> jins been doing hand jobs or something?? All these twinks like him



Are there others? I only saw the post about a sad kid that ghosted Jin. 

But I’ll take handjobs or advice from anyone. 

Also so yes I have thought about classic, but I feel like I’d need to put on more size before that.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 13, 2019)

What the actual fook is going on here.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 13, 2019)

He’s a whore but a nice guy . You look good man


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2019)

I’m happy to help man but you don’t need a lot of reprogramming. More food, maybe a better split and gear if you want. 

Let’s do it.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Feb 14, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> All I can think about is the sopranos finale



And I hoped that would be the last time I ever heard that song.  Sadly, it wasn't


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> jins been doing hand jobs or something?? All these twinks like him



He's sending out the nudes and he doesn't even have the audacity to send me one. ::eye roll::


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

German89 said:


> He's sending out the nudes and he doesn't even have the audacity to send me one. ::eye roll::


He only trades. Turns out dudes love sending Jin nudes, they heard he bathes naked with groups of men.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2019)

German89 said:


> He's sending out the nudes and he doesn't even have the audacity to send me one. ::eye roll::



Don’t act like I don’t take requests from women I adore


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 14, 2019)

It is Valentine's Day Jin, German is expecting something nice in her inbox.


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> It is Valentine's Day Jin, German is expecting something nice in her inbox.



She gets what she wants!


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> It is Valentine's Day Jin, German is expecting something nice in her inbox.


On Valentine’s Day, you’re allowed something nice in your outbox as well


----------



## German89 (Feb 14, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> He only trades. Turns out dudes love sending Jin nudes, they heard he bathes naked with groups of men.


Lmfao!! Yuckie!



Jin said:


> Don’t act like I don’t take requests from women I adore


Well.. that was a request.. read between the lines! Gosh!



HollyWoodCole said:


> It is Valentine's Day Jin, German is expecting something nice in her inbox.


Riigghht!!!

Or some lucky charms will work.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 14, 2019)

German89 said:


> Riigghht!!!
> 
> Or some lucky charms will work.


That feels like more of a St. Patrick's Day gift.  For V-Day its dick pics.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 14, 2019)

Jin said:


> I’m happy to help man but you don’t need a lot of reprogramming. More food, maybe a better split and gear if you want.
> 
> Let’s do it.



Yea, thats basically what I figured. Having a more consistent and dedicated work/rest might help but thats just not an option for now; and I dont think its as important as the food.  
I currently have no idea where I would get any quality gear, so diet I think is the biggest factor that'll help

I was eating 3500 cal. and that got me to this point. I bumped it up to 3800 about 3-4 weeks ago but havent noticed any change. I'm not sure If I should increase it again or tweak the percentages of protein:carb:fat. It's currently 30,20,45. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm no math expert due to my southern education but I don't think your macros add up to 100%.  FYI.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> Yea, thats basically what I figured. Having a more consistent and dedicated work/rest might help but thats just not an option for now; and I dont think its as important as the food.
> I currently have no idea where I would get any quality gear, so diet I think is the biggest factor that'll help
> 
> I was eating 3500 cal. and that got me to this point. I bumped it up to 3800 about 3-4 weeks ago but havent noticed any change. I'm not sure If I should increase it again or tweak the percentages of protein:carb:fat. It's currently 30,20,45.
> ...


Are the other 5% pop tarts? Cuz that’s the secret


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 14, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Are the other 5% pop tarts? Cuz that’s the secret



haha no its just me not paying attention to what I was typing 30,25,45. 

I'm not against shoving in some poptarts here and there. I'll steal them from my son if thats what it takes lol.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Feb 14, 2019)

If you've added calories and no changes have occurred to either growth or waistline it sounds like you may need some additional calories.  But with you being Jin's prodigy I'll let him provide the direction here.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 14, 2019)

I’m just ****in with you, some of these guys swear by them. I never eat em


----------



## Jin (Feb 14, 2019)

Why so much fat and so little carbs?

your legs: they look like a weak point.  True or bad picture angle?

Going to change your split but first please post your workouts for the next week. 

Definitely need to up the calories but I may change the macro split and keep calories the same for a month to see how you react to that.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 15, 2019)

This will be fun to watch. Z, do exactly what the man says, it’ll be cool to watch the transformation.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 15, 2019)

Is it me or did Jin become the UG free trainer?


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> Why so much fat and so little carbs?
> 
> your legs: they look like a weak point.  True or bad picture angle?
> 
> ...



It was working so I figured why change? Now that i'm not seeing anything thats why I figured I would need to start making tweaks. 

I've always thought that chest/shoulders/tri's in that order were my weakest points. Looking at the picture I want to say its a bad angle but maybe I've never noticed. 

I'll take measurements and post them. 

Workouts for the rest of this week 

Today: Rest
Tomorrow: Legs 
Saturday: Arms 
Sunday: Rest


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 15, 2019)

Next week I'll be lifting MON, TUE, WED, THUR for sure. Probably Friday evening if I can find time for it or saturday/sunday.


----------



## snake (Feb 15, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> I'll take measurements and post them.



You should always have measurements to compare your current state to previous times. Just don't get too hung up on the numbers compared to someone else. No one has a tape on stage and I have seen big arms look small and small arms look big.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 15, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Are the other 5% pop tarts? Cuz that’s the secret





Straight30weight said:


> I’m just ****in with you, some of these guys swear by them. I never eat em



now your on to it SW30! poptarts are anabolic bro...


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 15, 2019)

snake said:


> You should always have measurements to compare your current state to previous times. Just don't get too hung up on the numbers compared to someone else. No one has a tape on stage and I have seen big arms look small and small arms look big.



Yea, Ive always taken some but either didnt write em down or forgot where I put it. 

But I agree with you, I'm not worried about comparing with someone else, only person I'm currently competing with is myself.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 15, 2019)

So here's the current measurements. (Did them all while relaxed, not sure if that matters. Figured if its always done the same then it shouldn't matter.)

Neck: 15.5
Chest: 44
Upper Arms: 16.5
Forearms: 12.5
Waist: 33.5
Thigh: 24
Calves: 15.5

Measured both sides and were the same 

Weight was 202.8 this morning.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 15, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> Yea, Ive always taken some but either didnt write em down or forgot where I put it.
> 
> But I agree with you, I'm not worried about comparing with someone else, only person I'm currently competing with is myself.



He's been on my ass forever to take measurements....I'm just not into it! lol

Snake that is.......................


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 15, 2019)

I keep notes of measurements. Gotta love progress!


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 15, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> So here's the current measurements. (Did them all while relaxed, not sure if that matters. Figured if its always done the same then it shouldn't matter.)
> 
> Neck: 15.5
> Chest: 44
> ...




Your arms are 16.5" unflexed?


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Your arms are 16.5" unflexed?



Yup, is that good? Bad? Cant tell where that was going.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 16, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> Yup, is that good? Bad? Cant tell where that was going.



Sorry. Like arm at your side or with arm bent just not flexed?

A 16.5" straight arm would be extremely impressive.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 16, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Sorry. Like arm at your side or with arm bent just not flexed?
> 
> A 16.5" straight arm would be extremely impressive.



Well thanks because straight arm is how I did it lol


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 16, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> Well thanks because straight arm is how I did it lol



You dont need a trainer.  Do more of what youre doing with lots more food.


----------



## Jin (Feb 16, 2019)

Where’s the fat in your diet coming from? The brown rice, chicken or broccoli? Seriously though?

please post your workouts as you do them.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 17, 2019)

Jin said:


> Where’s the fat in your diet coming from? The brown rice, chicken or broccoli? Seriously though?
> 
> please post your workouts as you do them.



I usually don’t hit 25% each day, my goal is to kee it under that. It’s usually around 20% and the calories are made up between carb and protein. 

Majority of the the fat comes from breakfast. (3 whole eggs, half cup of whites, with 1/4 cheese) 
Also I use low-fat chocolate milk for shakes twice a day.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 17, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> You dont need a trainer.  Do more of what youre doing with lots more food.



Thanks brother, but I’m not going to turn down good advice when it’s offered.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yesterday’s leg work was (after warm up):
DB lunges 4x10 per leg
squats 4x10-12
leg press 3x8-10
Cable extensions 7x15-20
reverse hack squats 3x10-12
straight leg dead lifts 3x8-10
Cable leg curls 7x12-15
calf raises 7x12-15


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 17, 2019)

Today’s arm work. 
Barbell curls 4x10-12
preaher curls 3x8-10
incline curls 7x12-15
close grip bench 3x8-10
Tricep pushdown 3x10-12
Skullcrusher 3x8-10
Overhead cable extensions 7x10-12


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks like I caught some sort of cold yesterday; so much for a rest day. Been getting a terrible sinus headache that comes and goes through the day but still managed to get a decent workout in this morning. 
Chest and Tri's

Incline DB 4x10
Incline Fly 3x12
Flat DB 3x8-10
Cable Fly 7x12 superset with bodyweight dips
Close Bench 3x8-10
Reverse Grip Pulldown 3x12-15
Overhead Cable Extension 7x10-12

Food for the day: 
3,792 Cal
456 Carb 49%
79 Fat 19%
300 Protein 32%


----------



## Jin (Feb 19, 2019)

Macros are spot on.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 20, 2019)

Yesterday was Back/Bi 

Barbell Rows 3x8-10
Lat pulldown, Wide 3x10
Lat pulldown, narrow 3x10
Cable Rows 3x12
Straight-Arm Pulldown 7x10-12
DB curls 3x8-10
Reverse Curls 3x10-12
Cable Curls w/ Rope 7x12

Macro's 3788
459 Carb 49%
83 Fat 20%
293 Protein 31%


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 20, 2019)

Today was Shoulders, energy is still shit from getting over this cold bullshit 

DB Press 4x8-10
Cable LAR 4x10-12
Front Raises 3x8-10
Rear Delt Fly 3x12-15 superset w/ Face pulls 3x12-15
DB LAR 7x12-15

Food for the Day will be: 
Calories: 3809
461 Carb 49%
83 Fat 20%
294 Protein 31%


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 21, 2019)

Another day on the grind. Finally woke up and could tell I kicked the cold but looks like the glute strain I dealt with last year is acting up. Of course today was leg day too, so that as a big inconvenience. Kept the weight low and took some extra time warming up beforehand. 

Leg day: 
DB Lunges 4x10
Squats 4x10
Leg Press 3x8-10
Cable extensions 7x15-20
Reverse Hack Squats 3x10
Straight Leg Deadlifts 3x10
Cable Leg curls 7x12-15

Food on the Day 
Calories 3869
480 Carbs 50%
75 Fat 18%
308 Protein 32%


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2019)

Wasn’t your macro breakdown high fat previously? Remind me. 

Since you've hoped the carbs has the weight gone up?


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> Wasn’t your macro breakdown high fat previously? Remind me.
> 
> Since you've hoped the carbs has the weight gone up?



I did have the fat just slightly higher. 

I was 202.8 six days ago, which is on the low side of what I usually fluctuate. 204.4 this morning which is on the higher side of what I fluctuate. Looks like I may have put on a little but I'd say its too early to say with any confirmation.


----------



## Jin (Feb 22, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> I did have the fat just slightly higher.
> 
> I was 202.8 six days ago, which is on the low side of what I usually fluctuate. 204.4 this morning which is on the higher side of what I fluctuate. Looks like I may have put on a little but I'd say its too early to say with any confirmation.



I would expect you to hold a little more water with the additional carbs. Let’s keep it here for a month and see how the weight ends up. 
Almos certain we will up the cals. 

I discussed your weak points with Snake and will give you the breakdown soon and prescribe a different split.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 22, 2019)

Jin said:


> I would expect you to hold a little more water with the additional carbs. Let’s keep it here for a month and see how the weight ends up.
> Almos certain we will up the cals.
> 
> I discussed your weak points with Snake and will give you the breakdown soon and prescribe a different split.



That's what I was planning to do. I've played this game long enough to know change doesnt come that quick. 

The regular posting here will also keep me consistent with making sure I hit them every single day instead of taking a day off. 

Looking forward to what you guys have.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 23, 2019)

Another day down. Arm day is always an easy way to end the week going into some rest. 

Barbell curls 4x10-12
preacher curls 3x8-10
incline curls 7x12-15
close grip bench 3x8-10
Tricep pushdown 3x10-12
Skullcrusher 3x8-10
Overhead cable extensions 7x10-12

Food For the Day
3798 Calories 
484 Carbs 51%
82 Fat 20%
275 Protein 29%

And a little after pump too


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 25, 2019)

Two rest days in a row which has been a first for a while. Moved a few things around and will now have 5 dedicated days every week to train. My calories for my two days off are lower than normal but not by a huge margin. 

Saturdays Food: 
Calories 3563
453 Carbs 51%
70 Fat 18%
269 Protein 31%

Sundays Food: 
Calories 3481
397 Carbs 46%
78 Fat 21% 
284 Protein 33%

Back in the Gym today for some chest and tri's left shoulder is giving me pain but nothing serious. Workout was the same as last few weeks but have started noticing more vascularity in the pecs. 
Also talked to the gym owner to set up a meeting to go over the possibility of competing; things like where I want to be weight wise and how far away I am from that goal, and what category I would be in. 

Todays food is going to be 
Calories 3800
459 Carbs 49%
78 Fat 19%
304 Protein 32%


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> Two rest days in a row which has been a first for a while. Moved a few things around and will now have 5 dedicated days every week to train. My calories for my two days off are lower than normal but not by a huge margin.
> 
> Saturdays Food:
> Calories 3563
> ...



Take some extra time warming up. Don't just do something like a prescribed number of sets and reps. Warm up till you are warm. Especially after a couple days off. We tend to stiffen up after rest. 

Your arms look hoooge dood


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 25, 2019)

I had to go back and see how tall/how much you weigh-dem guns look good mang


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Take some extra time warming up. Don't just do something like a prescribed number of sets and reps. Warm up till you are warm. Especially after a couple days off. We tend to stiffen up after rest.
> 
> Your arms look hoooge dood



All the sets/reps I posted on here are my working sets. I always warm up the muscle groups before my workout and will even do warm up sets before the working sets as well.
I’ve tapered my workouts back when I feel like I will be doing more harm than good. 
The shoulder pain has been a recurring thing that has come and gone and it’s always in the same area, deep behind the scapula. I haven’t been able to nail down what it might be though but I see my doctor Wednesday for something else so I figure I’ll ask him about it too. 

And thanks I feel like my triceps are still lagging a bit but that might be because my bi’s have always been a strong point.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> All the sets/reps I posted on here are my working sets. I always warm up the muscle groups before my workout and will even do warm up sets before the working sets as well.
> I’ve tapered my workouts back when I feel like I will be doing more harm than good.
> The shoulder pain has been a recurring thing that has come and gone and it’s always in the same area, deep behind the scapula. I haven’t been able to nail down what it might be though but I see my doctor Wednesday for something else so I figure I’ll ask him about it too.
> 
> And thanks I feel like my triceps are still lagging a bit but that might be because my bi’s have always been a strong point.



Oh that's probably an easy one. Get yourself a lacrosse ball and lay on your back. Put the ball near the scap and start moving the arm and body around till you get the ball into something tender. If you flare the lat and reach around yourself you can really get the ball deep into the subscap.

Once that feels a little better (should only take a minute of massaging it.) Move the ball the the lats and pecs, especially the pec along the collar bone and near the arm pit.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 25, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Oh that's probably an easy one. Get yourself a lacrosse ball and lay on your back. Put the ball near the scap and start moving the arm and body around till you get the ball into something tender. If you flare the lat and reach around yourself you can really get the ball deep into the subscap.
> 
> Once that feels a little better (should only take a minute of massaging it.) Move the ball the the lats and pecs, especially the pec along the collar bone and near the arm pit.



I’ll try that tonight when I get home from work. Hopefully it helps out. I have scapular winging on the same side I’ve always assumed it might be related.


----------



## zmartin32 (Feb 26, 2019)

Weight was 204.4 this morning and on one of my rest days it was 206. So it looks like I am fluctuating about 1.5 lbs higher than when I started posting here. 

Back/Bi's today, felt really good today; good warm-up, plenty of energy during the workout and solid pump. 

Food Breakdown for the day will be 
Calories 3806
459 Carb 48%
78 Fat 19%
307 Protein 33%

Also I switched from brown to white rice to get the fat just a little lower, I also noticed that the tortillas I put my breakfast in is fat heavy so when I run out of them that will drop it a little more. 





I know my current goal is to put on significantly more weight. But I'm looking forward to the next cut. It might not be a ton, but like most people I must store the majority of my fat around my midsection and its certainly annoying to see.


----------



## zmartin32 (Mar 1, 2019)

For anyone that is following sorry I havent posted in a few days. 

2/27/2019 Normal shoulder day 
Food 
Calories 3857
471 Carb 49%
79 Fat 19%
304 Protein 32%

2/28/2019 Leg Day 
Food 
3835 Calories 
496 Carbs 52%
76 Fat 18%
281 Protein 30%

Today was Arms. Switched the workout up a little, did the same exercises but superset bi's w/ tri's; always felt a better pump this way. Thinking about changing my split for the next few weeks to focus on parts I believe to be lacking. Specifically medial and posterior delts, along with chest and triceps. 

Food for today is going to be a little off since I'm going out tonight to catch up with some friends but Im still going to hit my minimum Calories and be around my percentages. Fat just might creep up a 2-3 percent. 

Heading into two days of rest.


----------



## zmartin32 (Mar 6, 2019)

Sorry again about my infrequent postings, my work has updated their firewall and this site is flagged so I haven’t been checking as regularly. 


On Monday I spoke with my gym owner about competing and he has set me up with a guy that has been competing for years and has placed top 15 at the Olympia within the last 5 years. I don’t want to drop his name, but I meet with him March 25th to go over everything.  


Mike (my gym owner) also did a BF% and it looks like I’m around 11.5% so my lean mass is at about 183. So based off that I am 22 lbs of lean mass away from hitting the weight cap for my height.  


I have modified my split. Now instead of hitting arms for a second time of Friday, I will be getting some more shoulders in to bring up my medial and posterior delts. Also have dedicated days for some abdominal work.

Macros have been 50,32,18 carb,protein,fat. Calories have stayed the same and weight is 207.6 as of this morning.


----------



## The Tater (Mar 7, 2019)

Looking good dude.


----------



## Jin (Mar 12, 2019)

zmartin32 said:


> Sorry again about my infrequent postings, my work has updated their firewall and this site is flagged so I haven’t been checking as regularly.
> 
> 
> On Monday I spoke with my gym owner about competing and he has set me up with a guy that has been competing for years and has placed top 15 at the Olympia within the last 5 years. I don’t want to drop his name, but I meet with him March 25th to go over everything.
> ...



Thats exciting news. I too am sorry for my infrequent posting. 

Here is just cut and paste Snakes feedback on your physique:

Calves- No info.
Quads- Your right, slightly small but there's good development and muscle tone. He should be fine with some work.
Abs- Will need a lot of work. He's relatively lean there so his abs should be better.
Chest- Again you're right- no upper chest. I would kill to have his lower chest sweep but that's genetic. This one bothers me the most on him because his delts, traps and lower chest lead me to believe he's going the work. May be hard to fix this one.
Delts- good
Traps- above average
Upper back- nice lat sweep
Mid back- good shape but you can never have too much size here and a side shot may show a lack of mass.

————

i dont think you need aas to compete at at the top of your weight class. Let me know what the game plan is from your Pro. 

For now I would say no more flat presses: all incline. DB and bar. Upper chest is your weakest point. 

I have an idea for a better split which would hit legs more often. 

Let me know.


----------



## St0ked (Mar 13, 2019)

Looking good bro, post more often. It helps others as well


----------



## zmartin32 (Mar 13, 2019)

Jin said:


> Thats exciting news. I too am sorry for my infrequent posting.
> 
> Here is just cut and paste Snakes feedback on your physique:
> 
> ...



I’ll start with acknowledging the feedback. I agree with virtually all of it. 
I believe my calves could use more size but they are not disproportionately small. The same could go with my legs which I never even noticed myself until it was brought up in this forum. 
My legs could definitely use more development in the hamstring bellies and the outer quad sweep. 
I do feel like my abs look better in person and while flexed, but I completely agree that they are not only very week but also far behind where they should be. 
Chest – upper chest is terrible and is only accentuated more by large front delts and lower chest. I cut out all flat work but I’m still not sure what else to do so that this can be brought up. 
Delts – might just be me but I feel like my front delts dwarf my medial and posterior 
Traps – never had an opinion. Glad they look above average since I haven’t done any dedicated trap work in at least a month. 
Back – I think its decent but would like to be wider. 


I agree that I probably don’t NEED aas to compete at the top of my weight class (205lbs) but I imagine that I would use them to retain my muscle mass while cutting weight while prepping. (Just my guess since I have no experience with aas right now)


I have cut out flat presses but I think I’ll need more than that and any suggestions to include certain exercises would be appreciated. 


Also I would certainly like to hear what you have to say about the split. After this I was thinking about hitting chest twice weekly 




As far as my food intake it has been steady at 3800 calories. The fat has been reduced and usually hovers between the 16-18%. Protein is between 30-33% and the rest is carbs of course. 
Weight is steadily climbing I’m currently fluctuating between 207-209


I will try to remember to post some pics sometime soon.


----------



## zmartin32 (Mar 19, 2019)

Got a new split going. 
Monday: Legs(primarily quads)
Tuesday: Chest / Tri
Wednesday: Back / Bi
Thursday: Legs (hamstrings)
Friday: Chest / Shoulders

Calories are still at 3800, weight isnt really moving up as far as i can tell. I did gain that initial 2-3 lbs but that is likely water from the increased amount of carbs. Going to keep the 3800 but increase my protein intake and see how that is for another month. 

To work on that illusive upper-chest shelf I've dropped the amount of weight and started doing unilateral DB or cable exercises like fly's presses while putting my off-hand on the pec I am focusing on contracting. Seems to help so far.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2019)

Like the new split. 

I was going to suggest legs/push(chest)/pull/legs/push(shoulders/upperchest)

I would go ahead and add another 400 calories divided between carbs and protein.


----------

